#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Львиная поза во время сна

## Fyodor

В ламриме указано, что спать следует в «львиной позе». 
Я довольно быстро приучил себя спать таким образом, ложусь сразу, не задумываясь. 
Но возникает опасение. 
По идее, спать все время в одном положение вредно?

----------


## Nickolaus

Мне, кажется, беспокоиться не стоит. Во сне, если будет плохо, сами повернетесь.

----------

Aion (31.12.2008), Буль (20.04.2009)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

Согласен с Nickolaus, во сне мы всёравно много раз поворачиваемся, даже не замечая это.

----------


## Кошечкин

Это чтобы задумываться перед сном, но о чём?

----------


## Dondhup

У меня недавно был гипертонический приступ, даже голову повернуть было тяжело. Лучше всего я чувствовал себя в этом положении  :Smilie:

----------

Александр С (08.02.2009)

----------


## Сакура

Львиная поза - это как?

----------


## Гелег

> Львиная поза - это как?


Чже Цонкапа 
БОЛЬШОЕ РУКОВОДСТВО К ЭТАПАМ ПУТИ ПРОБУЖДЕНИЯ 
(Ламрим-ченмо) 
Том I 
Подготовительная часть и этап духовного развития низшей личности 

"О сне в позе льва [скажу] следующее.

Как лев - герой среди всех животных по своей огромной силе, возвышенной мысли и твердости, так и тот, кто, бодрствуя, усердствует в йоге, герой по своей великой энергии и т.п. Поэтому он спит, подобно льву, а преты, боги и предающиеся наслаждениям спят не так( см. прим.160) потому что они ленивы, малоусердны и малосильны.

Согласно одному из объяснений, спящие на правом боку, подобно льву, не расслабляются полностью; хотя спят, не утрачивают сознательности; не впадают в крепкий сон; не видят порочных или дурных снов. Спящие не так испытывают все скверные противоположности указанных четырех [преимуществ]."

160. "Животные [спят] на животе, боги - на спине, а предающиеся наслаждениям - на левом боку" (прим. перев.).

----------

Kening (12.05.2009)

----------


## Буль

Как только что выяснилось: я всё время сплю в "позе льва", то есть на обыкновенном для меня правом боку.... может быть я (к)тулку?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> Я - красавец. Быть может, неизвестный собачий принц-инкогнито, размышлял пес, глядя на лохматого кофейного пса с довольной мордой, разгуливающего в зеркальных далях. - Очень возможно, что бабушка моя согрешила с водолазом. То-то я смотрю - у меня на морде - белое пятно. Откуда оно, спрашивается? Филипп Филиппович - человек с большим вкусом - не возьмет он первого попавшегося пса-дворнягу.


Булгаков "Собачье сердце"

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (20.04.2009), Этэйла (20.04.2009)

----------


## Dondhup

> Как только что выяснилось: я всё время сплю в "позе льва", то есть на обыкновенном для меня правом боку.... может быть я (к)тулку? "


Кто ж тебя знает  :Smilie: 
Только прошу не ктулку, мое сердце не выдержит да и полюстровский пруд слишком мал  :Smilie:

----------

Этэйла (20.04.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Ничего, у нас в Горелово Дудергофские пруды под боком  :Smilie:

----------

Dondhup (13.05.2009)

----------


## Kening

> Чже Цонкапа 
> БОЛЬШОЕ РУКОВОДСТВО К ЭТАПАМ ПУТИ ПРОБУЖДЕНИЯ 
> (Ламрим-ченмо) 
> Том I 
> Подготовительная часть и этап духовного развития низшей личности 
> 
> "О сне в позе льва [скажу] следующее.
> 
> Как лев - герой среди всех животных по своей огромной силе, возвышенной мысли и твердости, так и тот, кто, бодрствуя, усердствует в йоге, герой по своей великой энергии и т.п. Поэтому он спит, подобно льву, а преты, боги и предающиеся наслаждениям спят не так( см. прим.160) потому что они ленивы, малоусердны и малосильны.
> ...


5+  :Cool:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (13.05.2009)

----------

